# Our Cash v. Johnson-Haus is a TV star!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We just got this from Cash's owner, he was on TV, if you click on the video tab you can see him. :wub:
Corpus Christi, TX | KRISTV.com | Raccoon, Bird, & Dog Help Teach Lesson#


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Very Cool :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

He is so well behaved very cute


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep, and he is only a year old.  He is out of our Evi.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Here is a picture of him...


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Very cool! I actually wish I could have sat in on that class.


----------

